

Introducing SproutCore Touch - sandofsky
http://blog.sproutcore.com/post/531215199/introducing-sproutcore-touch

======
Maciek416
They demoed this at jsconf this morning and it was quite impressive. They did
a side-by-side comparison between the NPR iPad app and a sproutcore-powered
equivalent in mobile Safari. The browser clone looked and ran great, and
actually had much smoother scrolling animation.

------
axod
The example documentation @ <http://touch.sproutcore.com/hedwig> is quite fun
(On Safari, desktop)...

Screengrab: <http://imgur.com/V4z3R.png>

What's with the RTL text?

~~~
mvp
that's how it looks to me on Safari, but it works on latest version of
chromium.

